

Show HN: Weekly Google Analytics summaries in your inbox - shazow
http://briefmetrics.com/

======
shazow
Everyone I speak with who uses GA almost never checks their stats, so I wrote
a service to bring your stats to you. :) Happy to answer any questions!

I think my main target audience is small business owners with websites, or
publishers who make money from their websites.

Some factoids:

\- Originally written in Go, but then I regretted doing a webapp in Go so I
rewrote it in Python. Hosted on DigitalOcean with Docker (really loving Docker
lately).

\- Launched my former startup SocialGrapple (also in the analytics space)
while traveling abroad. Same deal with Briefmetrics. Currently in Prague. :)

\- I worked on Google Analytics for over a year, but this has nothing to do
with what I worked on (closer to what SocialGrapple was, which was acqu(h)ired
by Google).

~~~
oijaf888
This seems pretty interesting, are you seeing lots of traction? It seems like
more in-depth analytics might be pretty useful for some segments.

------
eli
Is there any way you get me a report that combines data from multiple
analytics profiles?

I have a dozen sites with a dozen profiles (and I think that's the correct set
up -- they are discrete) but a lot of the time I want to track aggregate
traffic to all of them or see trends about what's popular across all of them.
I have scripts I hacked together using the API... but it's really pretty
hacky.

If you could get me reports (also real-time data views!) that lets me slice
and dice across a bunch of GA profiles, I would gladly pay for it.

~~~
shazow
Aiming to release multiple site support in a few weeks.

I'm planning to stick to email for delivery though, so real-time won't really
work. :/

~~~
eli
I think the Real Time API is still limited access beta anyway.

Even without real time this could be really useful -- thanks!

~~~
shazow
I added a note to ping you as soon as the multi-site stuff is ready for
testing. I'm probably going to start with individual reports per-site, and
then add summary reports for multiple sites. If you have any requests for the
kinds of data you'd like to see, I'd love to hear about it.

~~~
eli
To start with, I'm really just looking for real basic stuff: What were the top
10 pages across all sites? What were the trends/graphs of traffic of all sites
combined (maybe a stacked line graph so I can still see how each site
contributed).

It'd be great to know which sites are having a particularly good or bad month
based on historical data.

Shoot me an email if you want more, it's in my profile.

------
johns
I love this service. I've been beta testing it for a few weeks and Andrey has
figured out just the right metrics to include in a very succinct manor. It's
one of my favorite emails every week.

------
yurisagalov
Just tried it out and was pleasantly surprised by the email.

